# package install



## inux (Dec 30, 2009)

Hello everyone, I am new to the forum and FreeBSD, I would like to know how do I download and install the sources without the port and I pkg_add install openchrome 0.2.904 thanks hello.:q


----------



## SirDice (Dec 30, 2009)

Start reading: Handbook: Chapter 4 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------



## inux (Dec 30, 2009)

I read but do not tell me how to install tar.gz tar.bz2 and then compile it and install unzip


----------



## SirDice (Dec 30, 2009)

inux said:
			
		

> I read but do not tell me how to install tar.gz tar.bz2 and then compile it and install unzip


Read it again because you're missing the most important points.

The handbook is also available in other languages if you're having trouble reading/understanding English.

Italian version of the same chapter: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/it_IT.ISO8859-15/books/handbook/ports.html


----------



## inux (Dec 30, 2009)

thanks go to see:r


----------

